
Grubhub Could Still Be Charging a Fee When a Customer Calls a Restaurant - occamschainsaw
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/venessawong/grubhub-phone-order-call-fee-coronavirus
======
cmurf
Great, so Google is part of this con artistry too. This damages their brand. I
am using search or maps to get the business's phone number and Google is
actively participating in a deception. I consider it fraud. Google and Gruhub
benefit from this deception.

